
Improving NHS procurement with a behavioural procurement platform - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.bi.team/blogs/improving-nhs-procurement-with-a-behavioural-procurement-platform/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Came across the above while doing some rabbit holing about government nudge
units and while unrelated to what I was rabbit-holing it is from the same
bunch and was interesting enough that I decided to post it. Link explaining
what a nudge unit is
[https://www.instituteforgovernment.org.uk/explainers/nudge-u...](https://www.instituteforgovernment.org.uk/explainers/nudge-
unit)

~~~
lucasverra
Thanks, that link got clicked !

